# Negotiating a price for a new motor home



## Gunner40sw

we are out looking at buying our first motor home and have decided the one we want is a Winnebago Forza 34t diesel pusher.  The unit equipped the way we want it has a msrp of 
220,000.00 and following the rule that you should figure 25 to 30 percent off the msrp should be around what you should pay.  Well one of the units we found has a sticker price of 159,000.00 for a 2016 model year.  My question is how much more can I expect if any to negotiate below that sticker price.  Are we talking another 5,  10,  15. Thousand dollars off or is the sticker price usually it.  I am very anxious to hear what actual deals and numbers some of you have paid out there.


----------



## C Nash

Offer 30% off the sticker price and go from there.  make offer and leave. If they think you are really interested they will take or counter offer.  Leave your phone #.  Go to another dealer and do same.  When you make offers they know you are serious


----------



## Gunner40sw

C Nash said:


> Offer 30% off the sticker price and go from there.  make offer and leave. If they think you are really interested they will take or counter offer.  Leave your phone #.  Go to another dealer and do same.  When you make offers they know you are serious





C Nash said:


> Offer 30% off the sticker price and go from there.  make offer and leave. If they think you are really interested they will take or counter offer.  Leave your phone #.  Go to another dealer and do same.  When you make offers they know you are serious





Just to see if we are on the same page they have already taken 30% off of the MSRP of 220,000.00 t
Marked down to 159,000.00.      Are you saying I should make an offer of another 30% below that sticker price


----------



## C Nash

you can goggle the MH and find most all them marked down to that price.  Yes I would start at the 30% off but doubt they will do it.  all they can say is no and counter offer.  I would still offer  it and then go home and wait.  If they hit you with another offer counter it with maybe 25%.  Understand where I am going.  May take weeks to get it but there are plenty of them out there.  Don't rush it.  keep us posted  They may not cut the price but another  10  15 %


----------

